# Dog grooming costs?



## Carolyn R (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay, so,out of our two mini Aussies, mini as in just over the toy size, one has a shorter coat, the other has a fuller coat. The finer, shorter coated one gets a quick butt clip and I may trim the longer belly hairs on occasion, as well as clip her nails. The other I was considering taking to get shaved down to a puppy type cut, so I called a local lady that has a Mobil pet van, she only lives five to ten minutes away, I was floored at her price of $65! She said she did a husky that was way more than she anticipated........75 pound husky.........17 pound mini Aussie? I just thought the price was excessive, not having seen my dog or the fact that she has a nice, non matted coat, not wanting anything breed specific, just cut down, beard and all. What do you all spend, in your rural or suburb area? I was just a little floored. Was expecting closer to $45 tops......


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2013)

I really don't know prices, but I'm guessing she might be a little higher, since she is mobile and drives to her clients instead of the other way around. I agree, $75 does seem steep for a small dog puppy cut. If you've clipped horses before, you can probably clip the Aussie yourself, especially a puppy cut and one that is just for comfort (if you plan to show, then no, I probably wouldn't do it myself).

I had a full-size Aussie with a medium coat, I left her full coat for the most part, but did trim her "bloomers", especially out here on the ranch. Here's a pic of Bridgette:


----------



## bevann (Jun 17, 2013)

My 2 Pembroke Welsh Corgi bitches just went last week. $75 for both of them included bath,blow dry, teeth scaling,nails, trimmed as if going to a show(britches etc)they come back looking beautiful-all dead hair combed out and smell great.$75 sounds very high.I'm in a rural area My groomer is near a resort area and does lots of small dogs-Bichons, poodles,terriers.She is also a Cardigan breeder and previously bred Pembrokes and Bishons.She still shows Cardigans.I get my puppy fix from her.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 18, 2013)

I am a professional dog groomer of 8 years. I set my own prices, but am very competitive with other local places.

-Mini Aussie trim: $45.00 - $50.00 / includes light feather trim & sanitary. (extra for ample amount of undercoat)

-Mini Aussie shave: $55.00

Includes : bath, blow dry, brush out, anal glands, nails and ears. I don't deduct money if they don't want something (such as nails).

However you mentioned "puppy cut" -- this is usually a peeve for groomers as it can mean ANYTHING to anyone. Most groomers assume puppy cut is a longer "shave" so to speak -- for an Aussie leaving approx. 1-1.5" of hair -- lots more brushing, clip comb work and hand scissoring. More time - more money. Really wish that term would go away..

$65.00 doesn't seem too overpriced for a mobile service. A good friend of mine has her own mobile service and a bath dog (such as a lab) starts at $75.00. Other mobile services around here have a $90-$100.00 minimum charge.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe it is wrong of me to think it, but when I hear Mobil, I think okay, they have a salon in their van, but then again, they don't have the overhead of a shop either. I don't want her shaved bare bones, I could do that myself with my horse clippers. Guess I will just buy another furminator and trim off all her feathering myself. I know my bichon, when he was alive, was a PIA to groom, a lot more difficult to keep a coat than these guys, just didn't expect a quote to be that high.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 18, 2013)

I did a few demo days with my friend that has the mobile salon when I was considering becoming an employee. Definitely, preferred the luxury of my idle salon.

Aside from products and equipment there are a lot of other expenses. Pet liability, vehicle and health insurance. Fuel charges, advertising.. Generators & fuel, vehicle repairs. Business license, taxes.. Doesn't seem like much but I am sure I am forgetting a bunch and it does cost quite a bit.

When I was a groomer at Petco, everything was provided and paid for by the company. My commission cut was 60% as manager, but as I said I didn't pay a single dime out of pocket except for my own equipment.

Now, at Pet Valu (Canadian based pet supply store now opening branches in the US) I am a contracted groomer -- I provide all my own products, pay my own taxes, carry my own insurance, etc. Commission cut is still 60%, but I pay so much more out of pocket to maintain my salon.

Call around and ask for some other price quotes. Also, if you decide to drop off your dog for grooming remember to ask how long it will take. Too many groomers keep dogs for a ridiculous amount of time 4-6 hours!


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish Michelle lived close enough to us to do a house call, because I would love to see our Shih-Tzu's looking better than our scissor and clipper grooming produces! Our big dogs are pretty easy for us, and our Shih-Tzu's stay comfy, but don't look as nice as someone who knows how to do it would make them look!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 18, 2013)

I retired from pet grooming in 2001 because of my arthritis in my hands, and now they had to remove my right thumb joint. All the strain from 20 plus years of scissoring. Prices yes have gone up as has everything else. As Michelle says there is overhead even in mobile grooming, plus it is a service and a convience to have the groomer come to you. You might get a better price taking your dogs to a grooming shop. Puppy clips usually require scissoring all over which costs more then clipping. Matted dogs are a nightmare and also cost more. Simple clip downs can be short, like your horses or a little longer when clipped with a #4 blade, but dog must be free of knots, mats and bathed and blown out before hand but it is usually a lower cost then the hand scissored so call puppy clip. also takes less time.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think is sounds reasonable. I have a miniature schnauzer and it was $45 for him. Since I clip my horse, I now clip him myself. He looks great and I have people said great clip on your guy! Makes me feel good as I am not a professional!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 18, 2013)

I have no problem taking her out, just thought I would go with someone local. I was given her number by someone that has their larger Yorkshire done by her. They pay $35, I just wasn't expecting that much more. Oh well....I'll stil look around, but still have all my supplies from when I had a bigger herd of minis, worse case, I do it myself. Her coat is easy enough to run the clippers through, mat free, just pampered indoor pups that are spoiled rotten. As said before,When clipping, compared to my bichon's coat, their coat is a dream to work with.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 19, 2013)

Jill said:


> I wish Michelle lived close enough to us to do a house call, because I would love to see our Shih-Tzu's looking better than our scissor and clipper grooming produces! Our big dogs are pretty easy for us, and our Shih-Tzu's stay comfy, but don't look as nice as someone who knows how to do it would make them look!


If you ever want to travel to & explore Southern Maryland one weekend I can hook you up with some grooming.  or I just may be able to convince my mobile grooming friend & I to do a road trip.. She's a horsey person too.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 19, 2013)

We pay $65 each to have our 50 pound Aussies shaved. I've shaved them a few times myself, I don't think the size of the dog matters much.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a retriever mix I groomed -- heavy trim & brush out. Very well behaved dog. I charged $65.00.

"Kiwi" is 14 years old and has lymphoma, under her jaw is solid tumors. After her groom I felt that I made her look and feel like a puppy again (complete with bows). 

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b610/TwistedPassion7587/image_zpsd786bfc1.jpg


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 21, 2013)

Boss mare, you are an artist, thanks for sharing your photos, when I hear of folks grooming and shaving a spaniel type I think of those shave downs where the dog looks like its head does not belong with its body. I had no idea until your photos that a spaniel type could look that refined and tidy and not be shaved down to the skin. Learn something new every day. you give me idea for grooming my tibetan spaniel. Grooming is truly an art. I do my own, due to the quanity of dogs I own that require extensive grooming. I am not an artist, but over the years I have gotten better due to practice and I have great respect of real groomers because I know first hand that it really takes work to get the dog neat to the skin. So many folks brush the surface and don't realize there is so much second coat at skin level. My collie takes hours but when I am finished, you can run through her whole coat to the skin with a comb.

Most are under appreciated as to the work that goes into a grooming like you posted. Having done my own grooming for financial reasons, I totally understand the charges and quite frankly, $65 for that job is a bargain in my opinion.

I have three powderpuff chinese cresteds, and one full sized collie and one tibetan spaniel and a basset and a boston terrier. I do all my own grooming and it would be rare to find my dogs dirty or tangled or with long nails because if I ever get behind, I would be sunk. My tibbie looks like the before photo you posted... I think I will work to tame some of her wildness and try to give her a slicker look. She is not tangled, just has that weird fluffy stuff sticking out all over. Do you use scissors or clippers.. just curious.

So many folks think you just shave down and done and don't understand about all the combing and getting that undercoat clean and the skin clean and working out tangles and belly and butt clean up. I used to assist a friend in grooming her havanese, but it was such a dirty job and she never put a comb or brush on her dogs between groomings. She paid me $40 but it took me 3-4 hours and I was dodging teeth too. Wasn't worth it.

Take care,... boss mare,... thanks for posting the photo, very cool.


----------



## AFewSpotsMostlyBlack (Jun 21, 2013)

hmmm, I was under the impression that you shouldn't shave double coated breeds...I keep my Aussies tidy with a undercoat rake, slicker (the furminator will break the top coat) and a nice set of thinning shears mostly for their fuzzy feet. If I'm running agility I will clean the bottoms to get rid of the slipper effect so they don't hurt themselves, but that is the only time i use clippers on them. If they're blowing coat I use a clean shop vac I bought specifically to dry them after a bath with forced air to help get rid of the large bunnies roaming around my house. The shop vac isn't as nice as a forced air blower but it's a heck of alot cheaper. Other than that I find Aussies very easy to groom, much easier than when I had to do my cocker spaniel and even though they have the undercoat and long hair I still have less bunnies than when I had a heeler (so much for short hair working breed :/ I've never seen a dog shed like that, eek!).

These are working dogs, they're in brambles and briars almost every day, I brush as needed, bathe maybe once every 2 months or so. Showsheen and Miracle Groom are also my friend


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you!

I take a lot of pride in my grooming.. I am quick yet thorough. The above dog took me 1 hr. 15 mins. start to finish, that's including bathing and force drying. Talk about a ton of undercoat that needed blown and brushed out not to mention the hand scissoring involved..

I LOVE hand scissoring.. Rather do that all day long than boring shave downs. I LOVE doing exotic clips and uncommon breeds.

I like to also document my work by doing before and after pics, makes me feel accomplished.

I DO feel like a fair amount of customers do NOT understand / appreciate the hard work involved in grooming -- after many years of doing it as a career I am used to it and try my best to educate. It is, what it is.

As for shaving double coated breeds -- you do run the risk of damaging the intregrity of the coat or conditions like alopecia., sunburn for outdoor dogs, etc. etc..


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought that dog looked hand scissored because the coat still has its lovely rich color. What I want to do with my tibbie is scissor the weird fluff that sticks out over top of what looks like her regular coat and I would like to trim her britches to lay closer like the dog in your photo, very educational photos, thanks. My tibbie was a rescue girl but has grown in confidence greatly and I can do more and more with her as far as grooming the longer I have her. She is my first spaniel type breed as far as coat type and I am still learning. She has very sensitive feet and getting her slippers trimmed can be a challenge, but I discovered that when she is in the bath with the water running, she will then let me trim her toenails and trim her feet hair.. outside of the bathtub she is a little bear with her feet, guess the water running is enough of a distraction. every dog is so different on how you approach things.

Take care.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 22, 2013)

For a Tibetian Spaniel, start with a good bath, blow dry and brush out (with a comb) to ensure coat is mat free.

Scissor or clip your paw pads, *I* use a #40 / most groomers use a #10. Sanitary #10. Brush the hair between the toes up and scissor / or use thinning shears for a more natural look.

Trim your leg feathers and underbelly, perhaps around the ears depending on the look you want. Tail too -- collect the mat free tail and twist the long hair together; clip the amount you want off.. This will give you a natural flag appearance instead of a blunt cut. Hold the end of the tail and trim up any extra hair if needed.

For trimming the hindquarters - scissor down and create an upside down V so to speak -- Or -- to remove more bulk and sculpt the hindquarters *I* use a #7 blade; make sure you have a steady hand and a secure dog and SKIM and sculpt the hair and contour the hindquarters to the body. I will some times skim most of the body -- a steady hand and some thinning shears will give a very natural, yet well groomed appearance for a pet dog.

Have fun!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 23, 2013)

For what you described with a little dog $65. does sound a little high but for the convenience the extra may be worth it IF she has excellent references.

Loved to see your before and afters Michelle!

I've generally always groomed my own and I myself have always had big dogs. My dog and my husbands Boston I would brush regularly and they would jump right in the tub when I said bath time so they always were clean and shiny, they were totally house dogs so they always smelled good and didn't leave hair all over the place.

My Dolly that I have now on the other hand, as I've gotten older bending over for so long is really hard for me and Dolly does NOT like her back dew claws cut so she goes out to the Vet. every 2.5 to 3 months to have them all trimmed.

When she was 3 I asked the groomer there about bathing and brushing her out for me and trimming the hair on the backs of her legs and her feet. She said it would be $75. Well by that time grooming Dolly had gotten to be a BIG chore so I took her. I had to take her early in the morning and was to pick her up at 5. When I got there she said she wasn't finished drying her so I paid and told her not to worry about it I'd dry her. Well she hadn't been brushed out either, when I got home within 5 minutes I'd filled 3 plastic grocery bags with hair. I was so peeved.

In Spring 2012 some new people moved here and opened a shop and I took her because for almost 2 years she had not been properly brushed or bathed, it had kind of gotten away from me. It cost me $145. but she did a wonderful job! She had really nice facilities but was Not set up for a Big dog so since then I've tried to keep her brushed and trimmed up and bathed every 4 or 5 months.

This is my Dolly, she didn't stay like this long..




..she grew up fast! and stays around 125 - 130 pounds.




She's a big girl like me!


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2013)

When I was in CO, there was a self-service doggy wash place. You paid a nominal fee to use the facilities yourself; they had raised bathtubs with steps so you didn't have to bend over, walk-in dryers or handheld dryers, shampoo, conditioner, a grooming table you could use, and I think they also had full-grooming service in back if you wanted to use it (can't remember for sure on that one). I used it a couple times, as it was easier to use their raised tubs than to put my dog in the bath tub at home and bend over so far.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Dolly is beautiful! I have a Great Pry scheduled for an appointment next week. 

Petco, PetValu & some other "Mom & Pop" shops offer self service dog washing. It can be a lot easier as it does give you a raised area to bath your dog and access to a force blow dryer.. Most stores even clean up your mess.  All the ones I am family with charge $10 / per pet -- use of tub, dryer, towels and shampoo. We even have a card - after 10 / get 1 free.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 23, 2013)

Chevy is 122# German Shepherd and goes in about every 8 weeks for a bath and all the goodies.

They say he is one of the easiest dogs of all the dogs they do. He climbs in the tub, turns around

asked, snivels at the dryer but is a good boy. They don't even kennel him, he gets free roam of

the place.

They charge $40 for him.

I have a friend with an Olde English Sheepdog who weighs little next to Chevy and they charge her

$125 to $150 and have told me she is a p.i.t.a. to do.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Most of my prices are based on coat type / breed, how it's maintained and cut desired -- however I do have a few exceptional dogs that I do at a greatly reduced price; especially for the customers that tip well.

I groom a standard poodle every 4 weeks that gets a very exotic clip, all hand scissor and tons of blow drying.. I charge $55.00, should be $100 job.

Chevy sounds like a great dog! I love GSD's but not too many I get are fond of grooming. In 8 years of being a groomer and 4 emergency room visits, 2 were caused by GSD's.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 24, 2013)

> especially for the customers that tip well.


Hi Michelle. Please tell me what you think a good tip is.........like on a Cairn. My groomer looks pleasantly surprised when I tip her and says thank you a dozen times so I was wondering what your idea of a good tip is? Thanks.

Carol


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 24, 2013)

You'd be surprised with the amount of people that don't think to tip their dog groomer. It's understandable and I realize not everyone has the extra money. No worries.

A good tip is about 20%. Though I appreciate anything -- I have been tipped a dollar or two, baggies of change, gifts, etc.

For Carins I charge about $50 so $10 is a nice tip. $20 tips are always nicer.. I have some wealthy and very generous customers ($50-$80 tips) and I have some that don't tip at all. I love (almost) all of my clients and their pets.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jun 24, 2013)

This topic has turned into "Ask the Groomer" !


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 24, 2013)

I apologize if I have taken over this thread.

I am very passionate about what I do. I love hearing stories, communicating and educating.


----------



## bevann (Jun 24, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading the responses from different parts of the country and tips for grooming from boss mare.There is much to be learned on this forum if you are willing to absorb it.Got some tips I can use on my dogs.Thanks to all who contributed their suggestions and comments.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 24, 2013)

no don't apologize! this is a good thread..we're lucky to have a professional to give insight! Bevs right very good info. here from all over.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 24, 2013)

Your pet groomer is performing a service and should be tipped acordingly if doing a good job. Service workers usually only get a percentage of what is charged so your tip helps finacially and shows your appreciation.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok I understand the groomers who work on percentage getting a tip but is it acceptable to Not tip the owner of the business? I don't tip my farrier..but I do give her a really nice gift at Christmas time.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 25, 2013)

You do not need to tip the owner, just the person doing the work/performing the service, for you. If you want at Christmas take a small basket of goodies or tip a little higher, but the owner is just that the owner, unless of course they are the one performing the service, sort of like when you eat at a restaraunt you tip the waiter, not the owner.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 25, 2013)

Please don't apologize Michelle. I would much rather hear from someone that really knows then someone who is just posting to post. (if that makes sense) Thanks for the information. My feelings are the same as if you were to go to a restaurant and have a good waiter/waitress. If you can't tip appropriately then you shouldn't go out to dinner.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 25, 2013)

I tip my farrier for things like last-minute calls, difficult horses, or coming back out to tack on a shoe. Little gifts at Christmas.

Dog groomer... You should tip, more if you've got a difficult dog or if your dog is particularly dirty or matted.

I do the same with my children, if the stylist is quick and makes a positive experience.

You should tip those who serve you, particularly if you'll be using their services again!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am open to any and all questions regarding grooming. I love my job. 

After being in an industry where I very much appreciate tips, I have become a very generous tipper, if I am pleased -- I can pay a mortgage on monthly tips alone. Now, that is VERY helpful and appreciated!! Makes me feel good that my customers are that satisfied with their service. I think a sign or tip jar is a little distasteful, so I don't offer any advetising in regards to tipping.

I obviously tip my server at restaurants. I tip my tattoo artist, hair dresser.. Any "extra" things such as the Mennonites that load my hay and feed at the feed mill.. Pizza delivery drivers, even if I pick it up I always give a little something.. It makes me feel good to show my appreciation. If I am feeling extra generous / very pleased with service I will even wrap a $1 bill around a $20 or whatever, so they have a surprise: 

I like to return the favor, I have met some very wonderful people that have made my day (customers pleased with service stopping by for a hug makes my day!) and I like to pass the joy when I can.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 26, 2013)

Terry what I meant was the owner _is_ the one doing the work, no employees, sorry was not real clear. I had always heard, like in the case of beauticians, that it's not expected to tip the owner..(always do under certain circumstances like disneyhorse said).

There are a lot of one person beauty shops around here, like there are several one person dog groomers around here so I was wondering if I was wrong in my thinking that it's not required or expected to tip.

The last time I went (to the groomer i mentioned earlier) it was a one person home based business and the quote to do my dog was given and agreed on ahead of time, it was a little over $50. more than her standard rates posted. After reading along here I wondered if I should have given a tip. I didn't.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 26, 2013)

Well to me it doesn't matter if the person performing the service is an owner or an employee... A tip is a thanks for good service!

I don't tip people who make simple things like smoothies or coffee or ice cream sundaes... That has always seemed weird to me... But if its a lengthy service that requires some sort of skill or time I do.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 26, 2013)

well darn now I feel bad about that


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jun 26, 2013)

Boss Mare said:


> I apologize if I have taken over this thread.
> 
> I am very passionate about what I do. I love hearing stories, communicating and educating.


I didn't mean that in a bad way. I was just surprised at how many people had grooming questions. Michelle, maybe you need a weekly column in a dog magazine.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 26, 2013)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> I didn't mean that in a bad way. I was just surprised at how many people had grooming questions. Michelle, maybe you need a weekly column in a dog magazine.


Thanks! 
I did make our company's newspaper for shaving my boss' head for the store winning a bet.  LOL


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been wanting to ask for some time, so am happy to see this thread






I have a Pyr that has very thick fur and it's LONG! Yup I brushed out his under coat but he's still very hot! Even with a fan in the barn where my dogs spend the day time. It's not even full hot yet but it's already 100-109.

I can't afford a dog groomer. Would it be ok to try to clip him all over so he has a coat of about 1" or so long? His hair is 4" long now! I just want my doggie to be more comfortable for summer. (and hopefully not look too silly)


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

The 'problem' with leaving "1" or so" is the coat needs to be mat / undercoat free and you need to use the proper blades and hand scissor for a real nice look.. Otherwise your blades get stuck in the fur and it looks choppy - however, if you don't want him as short as a #10 or #7 (standard summer shave blades) you can use a #4 this will go through his coat easier and leave about 1/2-3/4".. It will be slightly choppy though, but a nice medium length for running around the farm.. If you want a real even clip you need to go short. When you shave horses you go against the hair, with dogs you go with the lay of the coat. Remember you run the risk of damaging the coat; it may not grow back as nice. IMO this is rare and little to worry about for a pet.

Added: when you shave his sanitary area (privates) the safest blade to use is a #10 -- the loose skin is less likely to get caught in the blades.. Something to remember when going over area with loose / saggy skin .. The gaps in a #4 are larger so it helps to pull the skin slightly so it's tight.


----------



## REO (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Michelle





I already clipped his underside from chest to privates a month or so ago with a #10. Trying to make him cooler! But he's still SO hot that I wanted to find out about clipping him more. But wanted to leave him some fur.


----------

